# Final resting place



## Davidfd85

Have no idea where this is just ran across the picture.


----------



## rkenney

Is that how their crossing the border?

Cool picture! You can do some neat stuff with Photo Shop.

If you think about what a pain it would be to put there, you can see why I think it's Photo-shopped.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I believe that came from overseas, based on a TinEye search. Most of the hits were Eastern European sites.


----------



## Davidfd85

One guy on another forum I posted it to found a second picture looking at the side from upstream.


----------



## rkenney

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I believe that came from overseas, based on a TinEye search. Most of the hits were Eastern European sites.



So, you're sayin' they don't have Photoshop in Europe?


----------



## Davidfd85

ahhh no, but I think it was not a photoshopped picture.



And this

http://weburbanist.com/2009/10/29/all-aboard-clever-recycled-train-car-homes-offices-hotels/

And I found out it is in Georgia (former USSR)


----------



## rkenney

Davidfd85 said:


> ahhh no, but I think it was not a photoshopped picture.
> 
> 
> 
> And this
> 
> http://weburbanist.com/2009/10/29/all-aboard-clever-recycled-train-car-homes-offices-hotels/
> 
> And I found out it is in Georgia (former USSR)


And you think that (not Photoshopped) why? There is nothing in that photo that can't be put there. Now, how did they get that car there? ... Sikorsky? ... Why?


----------



## Fire21

Hey! It's on the internet! You gotta believe it, right?

I reckon the beheading of the journalists is photoshopped also...........


----------



## Northern Route

I don't know if the picture was Photoshopped or not, but if someone wants it there, someone probably put it there, some how some way. I am pretty sure the Egyptian pyramids weren't Photoshopped in the desert.


----------



## Davidfd85

A friend found it on google maps. Its not shopped. 


Paravani River in Georgia, Russia.

Here are the coordinates:
41.431078, 43.469495


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It does look like something like that there. Hard to tell from the distance.


----------



## rkenney

Now that you are all agreed this scene is from Russia it should be moved to the appropriate forum. This forum is for North America!:smokin:


----------



## Big Ed

Heck, a few big guys could pick that up and place it there. 

I am surprised that no one checked with snopes yet?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Heck, a few big guys could pick that up and place it there.
> 
> I am surprised that no one checked with snopes yet?


Why? I checked with actual photos from satellite and from the ground. There's no doubt that it's real. There's more photos on Google Earth, but I don't see the point.


----------



## Big Ed

You don't see the point? Of what? 

It does look real to me, but I was thinking more of it being in India.

Edit,
Never mind I know what you mean, I reread it.
I get snoped a lot.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn




----------

